
2.5 hours per week of exercise of any kind could help you live longer - ALee
https://www.vox.com/science-and-health/2017/9/22/16343458/exercise-2-hours-per-week-live-longer
======
5partan
That’s just half an hour daily, 5 times a week, there is really no excuse,
except you are lazy and/or mentally ill, and anyone saying she or he has no
time falls in one of those categories. I heard it all, no time, but playing
GTA online on the weekend, no time but constantly posting on Instagram or
Facebook and browsing aimlessly. Or bingewatching Game Of Thrones. Or some of
the comments here which easily take you half an hour to compose. You have to
set priorities, commit to that time and stick with it. I don’t say you can’t
have some fun in your life, and believe me, working out is fun too, but AFTER
you have done your duty of working out, for gods sake, skip even a meal for
making time, it will be even healthier for you. Thats your health in the long
run and should be the number one priority for you, for your own sake and for
the sake of the people around you, think about the trouble and the worries you
create for them living a sedentary life, if you don’t care about your own
life, then at least be so decent and care about theirs. What helped me a very
long time ago was to commmit to 15 minutes daily, no matter what. I used Jerry
Seinfelds don’t brake the chain motivation technique, there are dozzen of apps
which can help you with that. I had a streak of over two years before i took
my first brake, now i work out 2.5 hours daily on average, and still waste a
lot of time, and you guys will tell me that you won’t find that time even in
one week? Come on! I hope nobody feels adressed by my posting, but i have the
feeling there may be one or two guys, you know who you are;)

------
agumonkey
Someone told me the "Russian trick": every time you have a few minutes, just
do some exercises: Squat, crunches, pushups.

It's not at all as good as a 15+min activity but by the end of the day it
reinforces a lot of parts.

~~~
mimsee
Ever played The Sims 4...

------
egorpe
Says Captain Obvious...

~~~
wojt_eu
> The Department of Health and Human Services has issued a new report asking
> Americans to just do anything at all for Christ's sake for 30 minutes each
> day.

[http://www.theonion.com/video/health-officials-urging-
americ...](http://www.theonion.com/video/health-officials-urging-americans-to-
do-something--31093)

